# Videos of Music Performance



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have recently discovered that YouTube has a goldmine of videos with live performances, and many of these have high production standards.

This thread is for those YouTube Video (or other) links specifically of live performances which we can all easily access, listen to, watch, and discuss.

I will start with...


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

chSjostakovitch: Pianotrio nr. 1 in c, op. 8
Janine Jansen, viool 
Torleif Thedéen, cello 
Eldar Nebolsin, piano






Enjoy!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLW1S0RqJS2bNEnL1GDdQLce8aLhuZwIGf

Here's a Beethoven String Quartet marathon concert that I found fun to watch and listen to. A different quartet performs each piece so it will appeal to people who like to compare playing styles and stuff like that.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

violadude said:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLW1S0RqJS2bNEnL1GDdQLce8aLhuZwIGf
> 
> Here's a Beethoven String Quartet marathon concert that I found fun to watch and listen to. A different quartet performs each piece so it will appeal to people who like to compare playing styles and stuff like that.


I am enjoying the first quartet now, and I really like it! And the filming is intimate and brilliant. Many houres of cosy entertainment here!


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

I always like this one: Janine Jansen playing the Mendelssohn violin concerto.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I am not a big fan of youtube videos. My experience is that they often show quite a poor sound quality.
This thread is then very welcome :clap:

The Beethoven String Quartet marathon concert is very good indeed!


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I stumbled onto this video a while ago and I think it "rocks". I also find Magali Leger quite lovely.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. Nice. I wish folks who think classical music is for conservative old fuddy-duddys would take a look at that video and see that the great majority of performers are young and attractive and are obviously enjoying what they are doing.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

GioCar said:


> I am not a big fan of youtube videos. My experience is that they often show quite a poor sound quality.
> This thread is then very welcome :clap:
> 
> The Beethoven String Quartet marathon concert is very good indeed!


I have been browsing around for a couple of days, and am very surprised over sound as well as artistic and picture quality on much of the stuff.

I think also that lesser good sound is not so important when you find historical gems. But wait a little.. I will post a historical video that Amazed me...If I can find it....Be patient


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, it seems like I must wait with the video I thought off until tomorrow. My computer have had enough, and I am to tired.

More modern performances is often full TV productions with very high standards.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Alfacharger said:


> I stumbled onto this video a while ago and I think it "rocks". I also find Magali Leger quite lovely.


She isn't "lovely," _she is luscious!_ The music and musicianship are 'sublime,' and "She is luscious; He is handsome." A mega-hit video


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

She is ummmm......stylistically correct.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. Nice. I wish folks who think classical music is for conservative old fuddy-duddys would take a look at that video and see that the great majority of performers are young and attractive and are obviously enjoying what they are doing.


The whole band are 'youthful,' excellent musicians playing antique music with all the freshness and vitality it should have, and deserves. Kudos to the lot of 'em.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Another great one:Ivan Fischer conducting Cosi fan Tutte.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

oskaar said:


> I think also that lesser good sound is not so important when you find historical gems. But wait a little.. I will post a historical video that Amazed me...If I can find it....Be patient


If you're looking for interesting historical videos, I've always found this one to be pretty awesome.

Shostakovich playing his own piano concerto #1, from all the way back in 1940):


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

DaDirkNL said:


> Another great one:Ivan Fischer conducting Cosi fan Tutte.


Seems like a great production! In this tempo I well have evening amusement for the rest of my life, and more.

When it comes to opera and ballet, I try to stay clare of the many performances filmed from the audience by the mobil phone. They are terrible.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Cant find what I was looking for. My computer strikes when I am browsing my playlists.

A tip is to use bookmarks in browser (I have browser with the good old bookmark system) in stead of, or in addition to playlists.

I think this one is great! I love the filming and the athmosphare. Trolly and dramatic


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I find this combination captivating, awesome setting for a concert


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

cwarchc said:


> I find this combination captivating, awesome setting for a concert


Fantastic! Like a little theatre piece! And you can see the artists ejoy themself.

And Montis czardas, I have loved that piece from long before I started discovering classical music.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have not seen it all yet..look forward to that, but this seems lice a very good performance. Not directly classical music, but related.

*The Phantom of the Opera at Royal Albert Hall celebrating the 25th anniversary.

Starring Ramin Karimloo as the Phantom Sierra Boggess as Christine Daae Hadley Fraser as Raoul*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I shall be carefull not to drown you with stuff, but sometimes I cant resist posting. 

Maris Jansons is one of my favourite composer, not only because he conducted Oslo philharmonics for many years, but also because he is good. I love to see him conduct. With his mouth half open and his eyes wide open, he shows an intense precens. He also have a kind of fatherly calm and dignity. And he seems to be a very nice, not too exentric person.

To the video:

*Berlioz - Symphonie fantastique

Mariss Jansons conductor
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Proms festival 2013, London
Royal Albert Hall*

This production has brilliant sound, and the filming is very good and varied, with fine closeups, panoramas and other filmatic tecniques. And I really like Symphonie fantastique. There is also a short cosy interview with Jansons in the beginning of the film






Enjoy!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

A little teaser:

*Hélène Grimaud plays the "Adagio" from Mozart's Piano Concerto no.23*






This adagio is so beautiful that I had to play it three times in a row.
Masterly Mozart!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is a stunning performance! Love the visual effects also, with her red dress shining up. Fine sound.

*Janine Jansen playing Sergei Prokofiev's Violin Concerto no 2 in G minor, op 63, at Verbier festival, august 2013.
1. Allegro moderato
2. Andante assai
3. Allegro, ben marcato
Encore: J S Bach's Sarabande from Partita for Solo Violin no 2 in D minor.
Conductor: Kent Nagano
Verbier Festival Orchestra*


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Friedrich Gulda; Mozart ~ Piano Concerto n°26 in D major, K.537*

Friedrich Gulda playing and conducting Münchner Philharmoniker
Mozart piano concerto n°26 in D major (Coronation), K.537


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Stravinsky Violin Concerto ~ Gil Shaham, violin*





Movements II - IV


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Honegger: Concertino for Piano and Orchestra ~ Ilana Vered, piano*

Honegger: Concertino for Piano and Orchestra ~ Ilana Vered, piano


----------



## ShropshireMoose (Sep 2, 2013)

This is one of my favourite films of any classical performer, Benno Moiseiwitsch playing the Wagner-Liszt "Tannhauser" Overture, it really is superb, his control and the way he plays are second to none, no histrionics, no unnecessary movement, all the passion is in the playing, and it's there a-plenty!


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

I just love how Grumiaux plays Bach's Partita No2 in D minor BWV1004 - Chaconne. It is truly mesmerising!


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Glenn Gould playing Bach's Keyboard Concerto No.1 D minor BWV 1052. 
It is a short piece and, try as I might, I could not find the whole movement, let alone concerto. It probably is archived by Sony or Bernstein's holdings. 
This short video is taken from an excellent documentary: 'Art of the Piano - Great Pianists of the 20th century'. Gould's magical touch is stunning to say the least!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Mademoiselle Nadia Boulanger*

I think this belongs in this thread:
Bruno Monsaingeon - Mademoiselle Nadia Boulanger


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

PetrB said:


> I think this belongs in this thread:
> Bruno Monsaingeon - Mademoiselle Nadia Boulanger


Watching this a while ago was one of the best uses of 53 minutes I can imagine - such clear and unfussy thinking about music!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

dgee said:


> [Re: Bruno Monsaingeon - Mademoiselle Nadia Boulanger]
> Watching this a while ago was one of the best uses of 53 minutes I can imagine - such clear and unfussy thinking about music!


I have another forum contributor, here or from another I used to ply, to thank for learning about this film. 
Remarkable. Love it when she says, it is _not_ this emotion, _not_ that emotion, and then just names the key center 

..."such clear and unfussy thinking about music!" _and so keenly intelligent. A truly more than remarkable talent and the shrewdest of canny perception... and razor sharp and lightning fast in her 90's is seriously impressive, too.

...all in all, a blast of fresh air._


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi - Gloria

NATIONAL CHAMBER ORCHESTRA OF ARMENIA
Art director V. Martirosyan

NATIONAL CHAMBER CHOIR OF ARMENIA
Art director R. Mlkeyan

soprano M. Galoyan
soprano H. Harutyunova
mezzo-soprano N. Ananikyan

conductor R. Mlkeyan*
This is amazing stuff. I can easily get bored just by listening to sacral and choral music, but in a setting like this, I love it.
Very good sound here to.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Steve Reich ~ Music for eighteen musicians*

Steve Reich ~ Music for eighteen musicians
Tokyo 2008; Reich is one of the pianists.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Steve Reich ~ Music for eighteen musicians
> Tokyo 2008; Reich is one of the pianists.


love it!.....................


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brahms: 1. Sinfonie*

*I. Un poco sostenuto - Allegro ∙
II. Andante sostenuto ∙
III. Un poco Allegretto e grazioso ∙
IV. Adagio - Più andante - Allegro non troppo, ma con brio - Più allegro ∙

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Stanisław Skrowaczewski, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 22. März 2013 ∙*

Very nice presentation!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Mozart ~ Piano Concerto No. 5, D Major, K. 175; Malcolm Frager, piano*

Mozart ~ Piano Concerto No. 5, D Major, K. 175; Malcolm Frager, piano
orchestra of Italian Language Radio and Television of Switzerland; Conductor - Marc Andreae
(1989)














_The piece could give one pause to ask, "What was I doing when I was seventeen years old?"_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Malcom Frager was especially good in the Prokofiev piano concertos.
I fondly remember a performance of the Second Concerto with the Boston Symphony.
Nobody did the Prokofiev Second Piano Concerto better than Malcom Frager.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Malcom Frager was especially good in the Prokofiev piano concertos.
> I fondly remember a performance of the Second Concerto with the Boston Symphony.
> Nobody did the Prokofiev Second Piano Concerto better than Malcom Frager.


The youtube comment said he was here applying his formidable technical aplomb to this 'scaled back' Mozart piece, and I had thought to mention it.

That Prokofiev second recording is still around (i.e. purchasable in good audio quality in some format or another.)

I believe that was a _debut_ recording after having just won the Queen Elisabeth of Belgium competition, part of the prize being a funded recording to start the prize-winner on their way. That _is_ one of the better (memory calls it best, but it has been a long time) performances of the Prokofiev 2nd I've ever heard, and the remaining space on the B side of that LP was, in stark contrast, a very well-played Haydn sonata


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

PetrB said:


> The youtube comment said he was here applying his formidable technical aplomb to this 'scaled back' Mozart piece, and I had thought to mention it.
> 
> That Prokofiev second recording is still around (i.e. purchasable in good audio quality in some format or another.)
> 
> I believe that was a _debut_ recording after having just won the Queen Elisabeth of Belgium competition, part of the prize being a funded recording to start the prize-winner on their way. That _is_ one of the better performances of the Prokofiev 2nd I've heard, and the remaining space on the B side of that LP was, in stark contrast, a very well-played Haydn sonata


P.s. @ hpowders: Persichetti, and now Modigliani as avatar, are you becoming one of _gli Italiani?_


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Barenboim does the complete Mozart sonatas on youtube. Great performance and production.

Here is an example:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

GioCar said:


> I am not a big fan of youtube videos. My experience is that they often show quite a poor sound quality.


These days the higher quality videos on youtube can be quite acceptable. Maybe not for audiophiles, but still...

The crappy videos on youtube are often the older ones, uploaded during the time when youtube didn't allow higher quality videos.

Also, if the source material isn't good to begin with, it doesn't matter at all whether you listen to it on a CD or on youtube. Especially in the case of older live recordings.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Far from the most perfect and smooth rendition... the guy is in his 80s here, but he's still able to convey the piece and create some magical moments with his inimitable style... you can see how much he enjoys music and playing the piano. And the smile at the end is priceless.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Barenboim does the complete Mozart sonatas on youtube. Great performance and production.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> wait a moment.......


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Barenboim does the complete Mozart sonatas on youtube. Great performance and production.
> 
> He also does many beethoven sonatas, some years older
> 
> ...


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Pogo playing Haydn's 31st piano sonata.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

"Tzigane" de Ravel interprété par Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violon) avec Jean Jacques Kantorow dirigeant le Sinfonia Varsovia à la Folle Journée de Nantes 2013

I posted this in the currently listening thread, but feel like posting it here to. It is just amazing..


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Alan Hovhaness ~ Three Visions of Saint Mesrob*

Alan Hovhaness ~ Three Visions of Saint Mesrob


----------



## AdmiralSilver (Sep 28, 2013)

Yefim Bronfman. Saint-Saens 2nd PC


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Keep your eyes glued to the gong in the 32nd minute


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

AdmiralSilver said:


> Yefim Bronfman. Saint-Saens 2nd PC


I really like Bronfmanns sensitive touch, and the work is fabulous!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Cellokoncert nr. 1, a-mol, op. 33 (1872)*Camille Saint Saëns (1835-1921)*DR SymfoniOrkestret*Paul McCreesh*Sol Gabetta


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Glenn Gould playing his own transcription of Ravel's "La Valse."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Couac Addict said:


> Keep your eyes glued to the gong in the 32nd minute


I played that in February!!!! I played the tiniest part in that piece, the 2nd piccolo part.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

This is a fine one. Very fresh filming


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm slipping this in to this thread via the rationale of the ages old tradition of instrumental arrangements of popular songs and dances of the day. This is a happy flash mob video, with pop songs played on what are usually thought of as period and orchestral instruments, and with singers


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi Bassoon Concerto C major RV 477 Ensemble Artaserse*

Vivaldi is always fun to listen to, and this basson concerto is no exeption. A bit messy sound, but very entertaining


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Le Sacre du Printemps ~ recreation of original 1913 production*

Stravinsky ~ Le Sacre du Printemps

A recreation of the original 1913 production, sets, costumes, Vaslav Nijinsky's choreography.
Performed for the 100th anniversary of the premiere
Théâtre des Champs-Élysées 29.05.2013
with the St. Petersburg Marinsky theater Ballet and Orchestra, conducotr Velery Geriev


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Viva Verdi (BBC Proms 2013)*

Here is a brilliant concert


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Leoš Janáček. ~ Glagolitic Mass (Glagolská mše or Mša glagolskaja)*

Leoš Janáček. ~ Glagolitic Mass (Glagolská mše or Mša glagolskaja)
Dutch Radio Philharmonic Orchestra; Conductor, Jaap van Sweden.
Grote Zaal, Concertgebouw; Amsterdam 12 November 2011


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have posted it as currently listening, but it is so good that I post it here to.

And hurray for living pictures videos! The sound quality is often as good, or even bether than videos wiyh still or animated pictures.

Sound are no argument anymore. There are of course semi and full vintage stuff, but that is the same with discs or vinyl.

And I cant stop exploring these videos. Watch my blog where I post high quality videos.

*Yefim Bronfman: Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No 3*

Tis beautiful concerto is great medisin for me. There are elements that I find really uplifting, It is hard to discribe why. Vrty good performance, and pianist and orchesrra speak very well together

youtube comments

*This guy is really good. One of the better versions I've heard.﻿

I agree, I did not find any version beating this one.﻿

After a few years , always listening to this piece and the differents interpretation from yefim bronfman.. 
I never got bored once ! He is definitely my favorite performer of this concerto ! Thanks for the share !﻿

I don't have the words...........except amazing!!!﻿

He always plays with the highest level of precision and control. He is the master of sound coloring and nuance.﻿*


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Interesting arrangement of instruments for Jesu Bleibet Meine Freunde
Performed at Konserthuset, Stockholm, Sweden, 2008 by:
Martin Fröst, clarinet
Svante Henryson, cello
Roland Pöntinen, piano

The cello and piano is a treat, albeit quite modern and 'poppish'.
The clarinet, not too sure...


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

On a more serious note...

Bach Sonata No.4 in Cm BWV 1017 -- Largo 
Ilya Gringolts on violin, 
Masaaki Suzuki on harpsichord


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Who is the best Cage pianist - Etudes and sonatas?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Tallking about Cage. Here is 4,33... This is a must watch. Notice the pauses after movements where everyone switch pages, and the conductors drying off his swet from his forhead...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wasn't this already done by Simon and Garfunkel, The Sound of Silence?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Two pieces of John Cage*

John Cage:

_The Seasons_, for orchestra
Victoria Symphony, Tania Miller, conductor _Caution! Woman Driver_ :lol:
from a series of concerts in 2012, "John Cage 100."
_The Seasons_: Winter, Spring, Summer, Fall.


















A really fine piece for percussion ensemble (played _very well_ with keen enthusiasm 
_Third Construction_


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Symfonieorkest Vlaanderen - El amor brujo, suite voor orkest G.69 (Manuel de Falla)*

Very colourfull music!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Could this be the end of youtube as we know it?

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/17/youtube-indie-labels-music-subscription


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> Could this be the end of youtube as we know it?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/17/youtube-indie-labels-music-subscription


I can see mass class-action lawsuits over this. Any site that advertises itself as a commons area-- and then selectively enforces who will and who will not have to pay-- is going to have a whole lot of explaining to do.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> Could this be the end of youtube as we know it?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/17/youtube-indie-labels-music-subscription


This sounds like a poor business decision. But for all I know they may know what they're doing economically. And of course we know that's what ultimately matters!  Only a year or so ago I could go into YouTube as a completely anonymous individual and post comments freely. They made that more difficult by requiring some new sort of account with them which, computer illiterate as I am, I couldn't comprehend and didn't care to deal with. Now this restriction.

Keeping the internet free and open is clearly an uphill battle. There is nothing, including the air we breathe, that someone won't try to bottle, can, restrict, or otherwise claim proprietary rights to in order to charge the rest of us admission.

Do you suppose this will affect classical music on YT?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> This sounds like a poor business decision. But for all I know they may know what they're doing economically. And of course we know that's what ultimately matters!  Only a year or so ago I could go into YouTube as a completely anonymous individual and post comments freely. They made that more difficult by requiring some new sort of account with them which, computer illiterate as I am, I couldn't comprehend and didn't care to deal with. Now this restriction.
> 
> Keeping the internet free and open is clearly an uphill battle. There is nothing, including the air we breathe, that someone won't try to bottle, can, restrict, or otherwise claim proprietary rights to in order to charge the rest of us admission.
> 
> Do you suppose this will affect classical music on YT?


---










Yeah, you know what? Copyright is becoming copywrong. It's high time all of this restraint-of-trade nonsense masquerading as promoting the interests of markets comes to an end.

Harvard law professor Lawrence Lessig wrote a great book on how so-called 'copyright' laws are being used to destroy free discussion and to decimate creativity on the Internet.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Carl Orff ~ Carmina Burana, staged, filmed*

"This was the dramatic rendition of Carl Orff's most famous piece of music, how he wanted it to look but seldom performed as such nowadays. It was finally filmed by West German TV in 1975 with the close co-operation of Orff in honour of his 80th birthday."

*Lucia Popp* (soprano)
*John van Kesteren* (tenor)
*Hermann Prey* (baritone)
Bavarian Radio Chorus
Tolz Children's Choir
Munich Radio Orchestra conducted by Kurt Eichhorn
Film Directed by Jean Pierre Ponnelle (1975)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Stravinsky ~ Oedipus Rex
Philip Langridge (Tenor), Jessye Norman (Soprano), Bryn Terfel (Baritone)
Conductor: Seiji Ozawa
Period: 20th Century
Written: 1926-1927; France
Date of Recording: 1992

Jessye Norman, Bryn Terfel and Philip Langridge head a star cast in a stunning staging of Stravinsky's opera-oratorio. One of the most visually compelling stagings of any 20th century opera. 
Staging and costumes: Julie Taymor.
set design: George Tsypin 
clay make-up: Reiko Kruk.

Original production, Japan, 1992.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

PetrB said:


> "This was the dramatic rendition of Carl Orff's most famous piece of music, how he wanted it to look but seldom performed as such nowadays. It was finally filmed by West German TV in 1975 with the close co-operation of Orff in honour of his 80th birthday."
> 
> *Lucia Popp* (soprano)
> *John van Kesteren* (tenor)
> ...


Oh, well done ! Remember seeing this long, long ago and thinking it would be good to save ! Thank you.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Wasn't this already done by Simon and Garfunkel, The Sound of Silence?


And they managed to do it in 3 min 3 sec.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

GregMitchell said:


> Could this be the end of youtube as we know it?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/17/youtube-indie-labels-music-subscription


Wouldn't that affect more pop genre music than classical?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

cjvinthechair said:


> Oh, well done ! Remember seeing this long, long ago and thinking it would be good to save ! Thank you.


It certainly does bring it to life, and also very well brings it down to a lusty earthiness which is most appropriate to the work

...and Lucia Popp is as lovely as her voice is... was... sigh.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Vivaldi concerto for two mandolins G-dur*

Vivaldi concerto for two mandolins G-dur


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Michael van der Aa ~ Up Close, for 'Cello, chamber ensemble, electronics and video.*

Michael van der Aa ~ _Up Close._ Live performance....

_Grawemeyer Award winner, 2013 (prize, U.S.$100,000)_

This concertante piece for 'Cello and chamber ensemble includes integral electronic and video elements as well as the acoustic instruments.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Some archival footage of the Hogwarts School band...back when Hagrid was a drummer.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Love this 10,000 voice 4th (minus first 5 or 6 minutes of instrumental music) movement of the Ninth:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

This is a great clip with the fabulous John Williams






John Williams - A. Vivaldi - Concerto for Lute in D Major


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I love this one: Leonidas Kavakos playing the Sibelius Violin Concerto.






Playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLao9roMwqnyECa_6TpwJcTPdoYLLtCSAv

Sadly it is not in HD quality as it was when transmitted live on streaming, but it is still quite good.

Edit: changed for the performance with Gergiev instead of Paavo. The last movement was out of sync


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Bach
Matthäus-Passion
Blute nur, du liebes Herz 
Hana Blažiková, soprano
Choir and Orchestra of Collegium Vocale Ghent
Philippe Herreweghe

28 March 2010, Kölner Philharmonie






Authentic Gothic music performed by Hana Blažiková, soprano and Gothic harpist 
27 July 2011, Prague


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I have to admit I'm not so fond of Ravel's Spanish works, but in this revisiting I've noticed great similarities with the later 'Jeux' and 'Petrushka'. I wonder... :devil:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Glenn Gould slows things down almost to a halt in this idiosyncratic performance of the E major fugue from Book 2 of Bach's WTC. There used to be video footage of Gould explaining how he thinks the piece works on Youtube; it seems to have been one of his favorites.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

This is a fine video!

La Folle Journée de Varsovie 2013, Szalone Dni Muzyki w Warszawie, The Grand Theatre in Warsaw, Poland, September 29
Symphony Orchestra of The Stanisław Moniuszko Music School in Wałbrzych, Poland
Małgorzata Sapiecha - conductor
00:48 Introduction et Marche Royale du Lion
03:01 Poules et Coqs
03:53 Hemiones
04:41 Tortues
06:36 L'Elephant
08:05 Kongourous
08:58 Aquarium
11:25 Personnages a longues oreilles
12:15 Le Coucou au fonds des bois
14:35 Pianistes
16:10 Fossiles
17:38 Le Cygne
20:49 Final


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

Claudio Santoro : Symphony no 7


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile (May 20, 2010)

A historic curiosity, but one of some musical significance. Camille Saint-Saens performs his Marche Militaire Francaise, recorded 1919:





An even earlier curiosity, an early attempt to combine sound and film, "La Marsellaise" 1907:




Not bad at all, all things considered!

Bringing things up to date, I've long been partial to this video of young Marina Yakhlakova performing Franz Liszt's piano adaptation of Schubert's "Erlkonig":


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Georg Friedrich Haas - In Vain






I was curious to see a performance to get a better idea of how the lighting effects worked.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Chris Breemer in Ronald Stevenson's "Peter Grimes Fantasy." Those unfamiliar with the piece will see some interesting effects after the 5-minute mark.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Brendel playing Schubert's A minor sonata, D.784.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is one of my favorite all time performances easily:


----------



## Baregrass (Feb 16, 2015)

Vivaldi Gloria at La Pieta, Venice


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Schubert's 15th string quartet, performed by the Prazak Quartet.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> Georg Friedrich Haas - In Vain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is my favorite work by Haas!


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

I could make a very long list of YouTube performances which I find very interesting. Here is a little anthology of what I have found...

*Bruckner*, _Symphony No.8_
One of Günter Wand's last performances. He is a true master!





*Repspighi*, _Pines of Rome_
Gimnazija Kranj Symphony Orchestra
The standing ovation is fully diserved...





*Mahler*
Claudio Abbado & Lucerne Festival Orchestra
This channel has the exhilarating Mahler cycle with Abbado at Lucerne.





*Tallis*, _Spem In Alium_
Superb!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hilary Hahn... enough said about her utter genius in this Brahms violin concerto:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Michael Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra (Daniel Harding/LSO)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------

